# Chupón de poceta



## Darilin

Hola. Alguién sabe por casualidad cómo se dice chupón para poceta en portugués. Ese que se usa para destapar cañerias.

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Mangato

POderia ser ventosa?


----------



## Fer BA

Darilin:

te referís a esto? http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_z6K7rIJm-80/Sw0RNSU6HUI/AAAAAAAAFmQ/m7lY7Bo3b4c/s1600/Sopapa1.jpg

acho o mesmo que o Mangato: ventosa
http://aulete.uol.com.br/site.php?mdl=aulete_digital&op=loadVerbete&pesquisa=1&palavra=ventosa


----------



## GOODVIEW

> te referís a esto? http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_z6K7rIJm-8...00/Sopapa1.jpg


 
Eu conheço esse objeto como sendo um _desentupidor_, como aqui.



> acho o mesmo que o Mangato: ventosa
> http://aulete.uol.com.br/site.php?md...alavra=ventosa


 
Quanto a essa explicação do Aulete, ela se refere a ventosas usadas para se fixar objetos, tal como aquelas flechas de brinquedo que têm uma ventosa na ponta, que faz com que ela possa grudar na parede.


----------



## vf2000

Não posso deixar de comentar o título desse tópico. 
Gente, eu pensei que era outra coisa...
Voltando ao tema, voto no desentupidor.


----------



## Fer BA

VF:

Fale!! fale!! que achou?   (eu também) 

os termos referidos as coisas da cozinha e banheiro tem uma variação incredível na area hispanofalante. Eu teve que procurar o termo chupón de poceta no Google....


----------



## Nonstar

vf2000 said:


> Não posso deixar de comentar o título desse tópico.
> Gente, eu pensei que era outra coisa...
> Voltando ao tema, voto no desentupidor.


 
Hmmm, eu também!!
Vou meditar um pouco, ou rezar!


----------



## olivinha

Com esse nome tive que buscar alguma imagem em google:




Taí, gente, parece que é o desentupidor mesmo, como disse VF.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Qué mentes retorcidas! JAJAJA Igual, sinceramente, si voy al ferretero que había en la esquina de mi casa cuando vivía en Almagro y en vez de pedirle una sopapa le pido un "chupón para pocetas", mamita querida, tengo que estar dispuesta a lo que venga!



Fer BA said:


> VF:
> 
> Fale!! fale!! que achou?  (eu também)
> 
> os termos referidos as coisas da cozinha e banheiro tem uma variação incredível na area hispanofalante. Eu teve que procurar o termo chupón de poceta no Google....


----------



## klisito

buenoooo...levei um susto...achei que era para uma tradução de filme pornô...


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

hauahaha me caigo de la risa!!!


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

klisito said:


> buenoooo...levei um susto...achei que era para uma tradução de filme pornô...



lol


----------



## dprako

jaja... yo también me reí mucho. Nunca imaginé que se refería a ese artefacto para destapar cañaerías! ...que dicho sea de paso en Costa Rica se le llama hisopo o bomba para destaquear...

Intersante... jaja


----------

